# How to make eyeshadow vivid?



## deathcabber (Jan 25, 2006)

Everytime I look at FOTD's everyone's e/s always looks more vibrant than mine. I own a few cheaper e/s brushes but when I use them I dont seem to get very vibrant color even with my MAC e/s's. I either have to use my finger, or a sponge tip (uggg, I know) to get good even color, then I blend with a brush. I also always use a base, MAC Bare Canvas, and Ive tried UD PP and it didnt make a difference. So, is there a certain brush I need, or do I need to apply e/s wet? Help!


----------



## kissmypinkstar (Jan 25, 2006)

You could try investing in some better quality brushes. Although i occasionaly use a spnge tip for some colours, my ruby and millie brushes allow me to pack on loads of colour without any effort! Maybe try applying your shadow when your base is still tacky as this will make the powder stick.


----------



## lovemichelle (Jan 25, 2006)

i use a cheap covergirl brush and a bobbi brown one for the crease.. i put fix+ on the brushes too. i like applying shadows wet.. they seem to stay on longer and look brighter.


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Jan 25, 2006)

First I put on bare canvas paint, then a neutral cream color base lightly dabbed over that with my finger. It really makes the color stick to it, making it very vibrant. However, some people just have awesome camera's. My makeup always look bright in person but I can never get it to look good in pics


----------



## user3 (Jan 25, 2006)

When I want the color to be bright I "pack" on the color. Packing is similar to layering. Instead of moving the brush or your finger around when you apply, just tap/pack it on. You might need to layer the color. Blend only at the edges.

I peronsally don't feel a base matters for the color. For me base is all about the wear time. I've applied e/s without a base and can get just as bright of a color.

Some people apply wet but that can make it harder to blend.

As for brushes they help but I often apply with my fingers. It's about your technique and that something you will have to get by practice.


----------



## IslandGirl77 (Jan 25, 2006)

I use a base too.  But, mostly so my look lasts. I usually just keep adding color until I get the look I want. I have to put a few coats on to get the right color. I use a small angled brush and my fingers to blend.


----------



## lovejam (Jan 25, 2006)

I find that a better brush made all the difference for me. The mac 272 is my favorite. It's an angled goat hair brush, and the bristles are soft and densely-packed enough that they deposit a good amount of color onto my lids.


----------



## devin (Feb 27, 2006)

*? about Mac paint and UDPP*

Okay so I wear paint with a thin layer of cream color base over it so that my e/s can appear more vivid, but i still get a slight bit of creasing where my eyelid folds. what is another alternative that i can use and still get my e/s to appear vivid? I was thinking about using Urban Decay primer potion, but what could i use to make the e/s vivid, b/c if i apply paint and ccb over the UDPP then the e/s wouldn't stick to the udpp? how can i get the e/s to last and appear more vivid? TIA!


----------



## user3 (Feb 27, 2006)

*merged with similar thread*


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *devin* 
_Okay so I wear paint with a thin layer of cream color base over it so that my e/s can appear more vivid, but i still get a slight bit of creasing where my eyelid folds. what is another alternative that i can use and still get my e/s to appear vivid? I was thinking about using Urban Decay primer potion, but what could i use to make the e/s vivid, b/c if i apply paint and ccb over the UDPP then the e/s wouldn't stick to the udpp? how can i get the e/s to last and appear more vivid? TIA! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I have to honest with you it would seem that you are doing all you can. Your other option is to try other eyeshadow primers. Check out this thread for more ideas
http://www.specktra.net/forum/showthread.php?t=32774


You didn't mention that used the eyeshadow wet so I suggest try it.

Also make sure that all layers are thin because making the CCB thick will cause creasing. At least it does on me.


----------



## LatinaRose (Feb 27, 2006)

i use the blueboy paint under blue e/s, the purple paint under purple e/s, etc.  this helps to make them more intense/vivid IMO.


----------



## amandamakeup (Feb 27, 2006)

Beige-ing shadestick underneath works awesome.


----------



## litlaur (Feb 28, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *'Nessa* 
_When I want the color to be bright I "pack" on the color. Packing is similar to layering. Instead of moving the brush or your finger around when you apply, just tap/pack it on. You might need to layer the color. Blend only at the edges.

I peronsally don't feel a base matters for the color. For me base is all about the wear time. I've applied e/s without a base and can get just as bright of a color.

Some people apply wet but that can make it harder to blend.

As for brushes they help but I often apply with my fingers. It's about your technique and that something you will have to get by practice._

 
ITA with everything. I use a brush, but packing it on is what makes the biggest difference for me. If you want to use a brush, use something dense but soft like the 239 or 272.

I think some people apply paints/shadesticks/CCBs over UDPP to make colors more vibrant, but I use UDPP alone. Packing it on gives me the right amount of color. Also, pigments are great for vibrant/bold color.


----------



## SingleWinged (Feb 28, 2006)

CCBs tend to crease unless you're only applying to the lid (not past the crease).

I once used paints and even those creased on me, but UD PP doesn't! When I want my color to be extremely vivid, I use sponge tip applicators. They are great for picking up a lot of pigment (but not blending, obviously. After applying the e/s with the sponge, I blend the harsh lines away).


----------



## ripmyheartoutx (Mar 2, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kissmypinkstar* 
_You could try investing in some better quality brushes. Although i occasionaly use a spnge tip for some colours, my ruby and millie brushes allow me to pack on loads of colour without any effort! Maybe try applying your shadow when your base is still tacky as this will make the powder stick._

 
seconded


----------



## AimeeEm (Mar 2, 2006)

When I use certain type of brushes, the colour just doesn't seem to pack on my lids at all. A brush with thick long-ish sharp hair is the worst IMO, as it seems to swipe all the colour away from the lid.
What works for me (I have oily lids) = MAC paint (any colour, really), no allover wash, just apply the e/s straight on the base with a good brush or sponge tip applicator, then your crease colour, brow bone, however you want to do it, then blend.


----------



## chako012 (Mar 10, 2006)

as everyone mentioned, shadesticks in the colour of your eyeshadow helps


----------



## gretchygretch84 (Mar 16, 2006)

I definitely agree with everyone who has said shadesticks.


----------



## inlucesco (Mar 16, 2006)

Make sure whatever base you use is still wet when you put on the eyeshadow.  I've had a lot of luck with even cheap liquid shadows under MAC/drugstore shadows.  

I was disappointed with Steamy until I tried applying it this way, so give it a go.


----------



## Juneplum (Mar 16, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *'Nessa* 
_When I want the color to be bright I "pack" on the color. Packing is similar to layering. Instead of moving the brush or your finger around when you apply, just tap/pack it on. You might need to layer the color._

 
ditto! i do the same thing! i also use shadesticks or fluidlines as a base if i really want to have it BOLD!


----------



## giz2000 (Mar 16, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Juneplum* 
_ditto! i do the same thing! i also use shadesticks or fluidlines as a base if i really want to have it BOLD!_

 

Definitely the Fluidlines for really bold color, plus your shadow will last for days...literally (if you didn't wash your face...which you shouldn't do... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## fishchick72 (Mar 23, 2006)

the gal at the Nordstrom counter showed me to get more color you sort of pat it on with a brush first rather than brush it on, this is a new technique to me, but it's working quite well for me.


----------

